# MFP recommendations



## jontheil (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi list,

I want to buy another printer to use mainly with Windows. Even though I have no good feelings about those devises, that claims to be able to do everything I need. Even though, I need a better scanner with ADF and duplex printing (it need to be able to connect wirelessly to my Windows stations).
So my question is if I can find such a thing, that I can connect to my FreeBSD server too. And if you can recommend a specific model.
I have been looking at a lot of models, but I can't figure out if any of them would be able to work through FreeBSD, cups etc. Examples:
HP Officejet Pro 8500A (CM755A)
HP Photosmart Premium Fax e-All-in-One (CQ521B)
Canon PIXMA MX885
Epson...
Brother...
In the first place, I may have to connect it via USB or ehternet. If it could be connected by my wireless adapter (Linksys WUSB600N), it would be nice 

Best regards,
Jon


----------

